# Oscar Pistorius uccide la fidanzata



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Il noto atleta sudafricano ha ucciso per sbaglio la fidanzata nel cuore della notte.Il tutto è stato,secondo le prime testimonianze,un clamoroso e doloroso equivoco.Infatti sembra che Oscar abbia scambiato la ragazza per un ladro e l'abbia freddata incosapevolmente con una pistola.Destino amaro per l'atleta sudafricano,dopo un anno pieno di gioia e soprattutto per la ragazza,morta per nonnulla.*


----------



## Harvey (14 Febbraio 2013)

Mi pare inverosimile le ha sparato due volte... Era pure una topa allucinante, per me le dinamiche sono altre in caso contrario sarebbe davvero assurdo...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Vedendo l'ultimo tweet di Reeva,stava progettando una sorpresa ad Oscar per San Valentino e vedendo cosa sia tragicamente accaduto la stava preparando nel cuore della notte.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Scambiarla per un ladro ok... ma sparare a scatola chiusa... mah. Cioè in sud-africa fan le rapine armati come soldati, per sparare così senza aver certezza?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Mi pare inverosimile le ha sparato due volte... Era pure una topa allucinante, per me le dinamiche sono altre in caso contrario sarebbe davvero assurdo...



Io ho letto 4 volte, 2 al braccio e 2 alla testa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che ca....... ???


----------



## Dapone (14 Febbraio 2013)

certo una reazione un po' esagerata anche se fosse stato un ladro. un colpo alla gamba sarebbe bastato.

comunque poverino. non immagino come possa sentirsi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2013)

Dopo una tragedia del genere praticamente anche la sua vita è finita, impossibile darsi pace.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Aldilà del dispiacere per una disgrazia simile,Reeve era una gran bella sventolona.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Febbraio 2013)

Il Sudafrica,secondo le testimonianze di ex colleghi,è un paese abbastanza pericoloso,anche nelle grandi città,quindi la storia del malinteso mi sembra plausibile.
Poveraccio comunque,dopo una cosa del genere credo sia impossibile riprendersi.


----------



## Ale (14 Febbraio 2013)

rip


----------



## S T B (14 Febbraio 2013)

che vita sfortunata... non me la sento di giudicare se ha fatto bene a sparare o no, ma questo è davvero un brutto colpo....


----------



## Vinz (14 Febbraio 2013)

Madonna che tragedia, incommentabile


----------



## BB7 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Dapone ha scritto:


> certo una reazione un po' esagerata anche se fosse stato un ladro. *un colpo alla gamba sarebbe bastato.*
> 
> comunque poverino. non immagino come possa sentirsi



Dubito che se ti svegli nel cuore della notte impaurito hai il tempo e la lucidità per pensare anche a dove sparare. Non conosciamo bene la situazione e non sappiamo bene le dinamiche dell'accaduto quindi non mi sembra opportuno dare giudizi (ovviamente parlo in generale)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque si dice che non sia stato un incidente eh


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Comunque si dice che non sia stato un incidente eh



Esatto. La polizia sudafricana parla di "precedenti violenze domestiche".


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Febbraio 2013)

L'ha segata allora?Madò...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2013)

Propongo la gambizzazione


----------



## drama 84 (14 Febbraio 2013)

*La polizia non ha creduto a Pistorius*

"Nessun errore, è stato un omicidio"


----------



## rossovero (14 Febbraio 2013)

Che storiaccia! E il mondo perde una gran bella modella


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2013)

Notizia veramente orribile.


----------



## esjie (14 Febbraio 2013)

Non giudico al momento l'omicidio, non sappiamo ancora la verità, ma aldilà di questo non mi è mai piaciuto Pistorius


----------



## Shallappalla (14 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Propongo la gambizzazione


 aahahhahahahhaah oddio sto male hahaha


----------



## Frikez (14 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Propongo la gambizzazione





Se è vero gli auguro tutto il male possibile.


----------



## Brain84 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Dai è inverosimile che una stragnocca come lei venga scambiata per un ladro! Se avessi io in casa una ladra così col cavolo che gli sparo.
Non puoi scambiare una ragazza bionda con i capelli lunghi e sparargli in testa..nel momento in cui riesci a centrarla significa che la vedi.


----------



## Snake (14 Febbraio 2013)

Pare che i vicini abbiano sentito delle urla poche ore prima provenienti dalla casa di Pistoriuos e pare che la polizia non l'abbia chiamata lui ma sempre i vicini. Francamente si fa fatica a credergli


----------



## smallball (14 Febbraio 2013)

che brutta brutta notizia...la rovinosa caduta di un mito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2013)

Se è stato un omicidio...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Se fosse vero l'omicidio volontario.....

Ma poi,quando becchi un ladro non gli 4 volte e dico 4,in diversi parti del corpo.....


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2013)

Così su due piedi la sua versione non regge


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Se si tratta di omicidio volontario è da internare a vita per la pericolosità, se si tratta di omicidio colposo è da internare lo stesso a vita per la stupidità.

La vittima:
Vedi l'allegato 269


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Le statistiche su chi possiede un'arma in casa parlano chiaro....


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2013)

qualcosa sotto c'è, poi magari e successo per caso ma ho dei dubbi.


----------



## chicagousait (14 Febbraio 2013)

La polizia nn gli crede 

Ed effettivamente fatica se ne fa per credergli. E poi sparare ben 4 volte. Praticamente hai sparato per uccedere. L'ha colpita in testa


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Febbraio 2013)

forse diro' una cattiveria,ma credo che sarebbe stato meglio se questo decerebrato fosse rimasto sulla sedia a rotelle.Povera ragazza,riposi in pace


----------



## Miro (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tra l'altro pare che la casa di Pistorius si trovi in una di quelle zone tipo quelle dei divi di Hollywood, zone residenziali circondate da recinzioni, sorveglianza e cancello di ingresso col custode...la tesi del rapinatore regge poco.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Febbraio 2013)

Le bugie hanno le gambe corte.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2013)

......e in alcuni casi non ce l'hanno proprio....


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2013)

*La polizia non crede alla versione di Pistorius* ed ha escluso l'ipotesi di errore: voleva uccidere. L'atleta è stato *accusato di omicidio* e domani si presenterà davanti ai giudici.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2013)

volontario o no, ha cmq stroncato la vita di una persona che non aveva fatto nulla di male. 

dovrà pagare per quello che ha fatto.


----------



## esjie (14 Febbraio 2013)

Un uomo viscido e schifoso, di solito non mi pronuncio ma sono convinto che l'omicidio sia volontario leggendo anche di certi precedenti.

Ha sfruttato la sua sfortuna facendo leva sulla compassione, è stato l'UNICO disabile a cui è stato dato il diritto di partecipare a competizioni per normodotati, nonostante ce ne fossero di più forti, però poi ha partecipato pure alle Paraolimpiadi! Oltretutto cambiando le protesi nelle gare dei 200 (più corte) per avere un vantaggio meccanico. E poi la pagliacciata della corsa contro il cavallo.

Riposi in pace lei, ci leviamo di torno un finto paladino dei disabili.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Un uomo viscido e schifoso, di solito non mi pronuncio ma sono convinto che l'omicidio sia volontario leggendo anche di certi precedenti.
> 
> Ha sfruttato la sua sfortuna facendo leva sulla compassione, è stato l'UNICO disabile a cui è stato dato il diritto di partecipare a competizioni per normodotati, nonostante ce ne fossero di più forti, però poi ha partecipato pure alle Paraolimpiadi! Oltretutto cambiando le protesi nelle gare dei 200 (più corte) per avere un vantaggio meccanico. E poi la pagliacciata della corsa contro il cavallo.
> 
> Riposi in pace lei, ci leviamo di torno un finto paladino dei disabili.



brutta storia...che pezzo di m


----------



## Dexter (14 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Le bugie hanno le gambe corte.




se è vero che si tratta di omicidio,mi auguro perda anche le braccia e il pene


----------



## Principe (14 Febbraio 2013)

Mi sembra una cosa pazzesca aspetterei perché dovrebbe essere premeditazione sparare così a bruciapelo , booh nn lo so


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Un peccato che abbia fatto questo gesto, era diventato un modello per tutti i ragazzi che vogliono praticare sport, nonostante non abbiano le possibilità per handicap fisici.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Febbraio 2013)

Dal sito Gazzetta una genialata

"Pistorious sente dei rumori, e scende le scale in punta dei piedi". Non scherzo


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dal sito Gazzetta una genialata
> 
> "Pistorious sente dei rumori, e scende le scale in punta dei piedi". Non scherzo



Ci manca solo un bel "è fuggito con le gambe in spalla"


----------



## esjie (15 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2013)

Poi qualcuno mi dovrà spiegare come faceva a stare con uno splendore del genere..si ammazzasse Pistorius


----------



## Livestrong (15 Febbraio 2013)

Fama e cash


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Pistorius è scoppiato a piangere, in aula, dopo l'accusa formale di omicidio. L'atleta resterà in carcere. 

*
Vedi l'allegato 270


----------



## Principe (15 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Fama e cash



Ovviamente il mondo funziona così


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Fama e cash



Ho capito ma è un mezzomo.


----------



## vota DC (15 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Poi qualcuno mi dovrà spiegare come faceva a stare con uno splendore del genere..si ammazzasse Pistorius



Boh una mia amica più giovane di un anno mi ha rifiutato per mettersi con uno che per sua stessa ammissione sembra la mia versione invecchiata pur avendo quattro anni meno di me. Le donne in genere sono più mature dei loro coetanei, quando poi si mettono con maschi più giovani questi rosicano e finisce sempre in questo modo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Febbraio 2013)

Bah, cos'ha nel cervello uno che ha fama, soldi e una bella ragazza di fianco, per fare una cosa del genere?


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Febbraio 2013)

Magari semplicemente lei lo voleva lasciare.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Magari semplicemente lei lo voleva lasciare.



Un motivo validissimo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Su Pistorius spunta l'ombra del rivale in amore ed un amica della vittima avrebbe raccontato della gelosia per il cantante 24enne Mario Ogle.
Corriere della Sera


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

*E' stata ritrovata anche una mazza da Cricket insanguinata*. La* testa di Reeva* era fracassata, ora la scientifica dirà a chi appartiene quel sangue ritrovato sulla mazza.


----------



## prd7 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Credo che ormai non ci siano più dubbi. Marcisci in galera Oscar.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Magari semplicemente lei lo voleva lasciare.



Tu uccidi tutte quelle che ti vogliono lasciare?


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Tu uccidi tutte quelle che ti vogliono lasciare?



Io no, ma se hai una stragnocca per le mani e non hai le gambe, due domande te le poni...


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Febbraio 2013)

*Pistorius, trovati steroidi proibiti in casa.
Spunta l’ombra del doping. L’atleta sarà sottoposto ad analisi del sangue. Le sostanze avrebbero potuto scatenare il raptus omicida.*


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Omicida,dopato,alla fine è caduto un mito,un esempio per tanti ragazzini con difficoltà,che vogliano realizzare i loro sogni.Che brutta storia,aldilà del rammarico per quello splendore che non c'è più,ragazza impagnata anche nel sociale.Che tragedia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Febbraio 2013)

Non mi ha mai convinto, come del resto la maggior parte di quelle persone con handicap che devono essere fatte passare per forza e obbligatoriamente come buone e amorose. Sono persone come gli altri.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo il *Daily Mail* Oscar avrebbe fatto uso,quella sera,di sostanze stupefacenti miste ad alcol che avrebbero portato così al raptus e follia omicida.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il *Daily Mail* Oscar avrebbe fatto uso,quella sera,di sostanze stupefacenti miste ad alcol che avrebbero portato così al raptus e follia omicida.



Allora se funziona come in Italia, entro breve sarà a casa


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

*Il PM conferma le indiscrezioni:l'accusa è di omicidio premeditatscar rischia una condanna fino a 25 anni di carcere.*


----------



## Frikez (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Concessa la libertà su cauzione.*


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2013)

Pistorius, serata di bagordi a Johannesburg
Prima uscita dopo la morte della fidanzata Reeva, 'beve e palpeggia un'amica'

Ansa


----------



## admin (14 Aprile 2013)

Che bella giustizia...


----------

